# Looking for Membership at a sensible price in surrey (Woking)



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking for a friendly club in the Woking area that's not ridiculously expensive. I used to play a lot, got down to a 14 handicap but life got busy and I didn't have the time. 

My son (9) is golf mad all of a sudden and thought a place that do junior memberships too would be ideal. I've enquired at Chobham as I live on their doorstep but nobody is returning my calls or emails - a quick google suggests it's not the friendliest of places but that could be all hearsay. 

Currently learning the ropes again down at top golf in addlestone. 

Any suggestions from people in the area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Looking for a friendly club in the Woking area that's not ridiculously expensive. I used to play a lot, got down to a 14 handicap but life got busy and I didn't have the time. 

My son (9) is golf mad all of a sudden and thought a place that do junior memberships too would be ideal. I've enquired at Chobham as I live on their doorstep but nobody is returning my calls or emails - a quick google suggests it's not the friendliest of places but that could be all hearsay. 

Currently learning the ropes again down at top golf in addlestone. 

Any suggestions from people in the area would be greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. I've heard the same rumours about Chobham being cliquey. Why not look at Hoebridge although it can be horrendously busy and slow in the summer. Same with Silvermere. Pyrford isn't too far away and worth a look. There's Traditions down the road from there but that gets very wet in winter


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 2, 2016)

Cost is all relative, but Sutton Green for 'Club' setup and Silvermere or Hoebridge for busy 'non-Club' club setup that have range (and short course(s) that might be a better start for Junior. 

Quite a few others about too, though not certain of arrangements for juniors. 

Get the phone working! But Hoebridge might well be the best/ way to start before committing serious funds!


----------



## diesel75 (Apr 2, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Looking for a friendly club in the Woking area that's not ridiculously expensive. I used to play a lot, got down to a 14 handicap but life got busy and I didn't have the time. 

My son (9) is golf mad all of a sudden and thought a place that do junior memberships too would be ideal. I've enquired at Chobham as I live on their doorstep but nobody is returning my calls or emails - a quick google suggests it's not the friendliest of places but that could be all hearsay. 

Currently learning the ropes again down at top golf in addlestone. 

Any suggestions from people in the area would be greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...


Hi There - I live in Woking and I am a member of Hoebridge. Whilst I haven't played in any comps for well over a year, the membership system works out at good value, in case you don't play much like I am currently! In my experience everyone seems pretty friendly! The main course does get busy on a weekend, but if you play in the morning in the comps you won't have a problem. The course never has temps, and given the traffic they have, holds up very well. The driving range is excellent and there is a short game area. Both my boys age 7&11 have group lessons on the Saturday and they do have junior comps on the par 3 course once a month. Both my boys love it and have improved massively.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies guys, really appreciate it. 

I think ill have a wonder over to hoebridge tomorrow. I have played there many years ago and agree, pretty decent for the traffic it sees. 

Ive got to look into some new clubs too, just calculated that mine are officially vintage at 27 years old. Amazed the shafts haven't corroded.


----------



## Mike07 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi, what is a sensible cost?

I was a member at west Byfleet and foxhills in the past. Can recommend both


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2016)

West byfleet is around the Â£4K mark including joining fee isn't it? That's more than I'd like to pay at this point. 

The reason I was drawn in by Chobham was they have dropped their joining fees at the moment so makes it tempting at Â£1500 a year and I can walk from home to the course.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2016)

I've played Chobham a lot over the years and although the course is nothing special, I agree with the posts about the atmosphere there.  I have never felt comfortable or welcomed at any time on the course or in the clubhouse and I know I am not alone in that view.  Gut instinct might not tell you if something is right but it sure as hell tells you if something is wrong.

Pyrford is part of the Crown set up so you get all their other courses thrown in.  Traditions is now independent of Crown.  Foxhills is very expensive for what you get and Silvermere is packed to the rafters day and night.

If you have kids, then Hoebridge is going to be best but they do have an attitude of "let's see how much we can get out of you" at every moment.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've played Chobham a lot over the years and although the course is nothing special, I agree with the posts about the atmosphere there.  I have never felt comfortable or welcomed at any time on the course or in the clubhouse and I know I am not alone in that view.  Gut instinct might not tell you if something is right but it sure as hell tells you if something is wrong.

Pyrford is part of the Crown set up so you get all their other courses thrown in.  Traditions is now independent of Crown.  Foxhills is very expensive for what you get and Silvermere is packed to the rafters day and night.

If you have kids, then Hoebridge is going to be best but they do have an attitude of "let's see how much we can get out of you" at every moment.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Shark!

Ill see if Chobham ever get back to me but looks like I'll try and strike a deal over at hoebridge.


----------



## irip (Apr 3, 2016)

Have you considered looking at becoming an artisan at one of the local clubs?

It certainly does not suit everyone but you can play decent courses for much cheaper rates


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2016)

irip said:



			Have you considered looking at becoming an artisan at one of the local clubs?

It certainly does not suit everyone but you can play decent courses for much cheaper rates
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to be an artisan member but I believe it's not as popular as it used to be?

Do you know of any looking for artisans?


----------



## irip (Apr 3, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I'd love to be an artisan member but I believe it's not as popular as it used to be?

Do you know of any looking for artisans?
		
Click to expand...

Yes i am an artisan member at burwood artisans (burhill golf club) we are currently looking for members.

In fact we have 8 people coming for interviews this wednesday.

If that does not appeal you could try any of:

St georges hill
woking
west hill
worplesdon
sunningdale
new zealand

They all have artisans and are reasonably close to you. just look up who the secratary is and give them a call.

If you have any more questions just ask


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2016)

irip said:



			Yes i am an artisan member at burwood artisans (burhill golf club) we are currently looking for members.

In fact we have 8 people coming for interviews this wednesday.

If that does not appeal you could try any of:

St georges hill
woking
west hill
worplesdon
sunningdale
new zealand

They all have artisans and are reasonably close to you. just look up who the secratary is and give them a call.

If you have any more questions just ask
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, Burhill isn't very far away....

What's the deal with juniors there? Are they welcome?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2016)

As far as clubs are concerned I'm sorted. I wasn't intentionally shopping for a set of irons but had a full custom fitting done and was mightily impressed. Spent nearly 2 hours trying and testing everything, I tip my hat to the chap helping me for his patience. 

I've been playing with a 25 year old set of Spalding excellence, so old Google doesn't even know what they are. I think an upgrade was due. 

Anyway, roll on a couple of weeks when I can go and pick them up


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm likely to be in this situation next year. I'm keen to go for a members club and with my budget either W Byfleet or Surbiton will be of interest


----------



## Senseicads (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi 

I am a member at Merrist Wood.  It's a really decent course, although quite long.  It's taken a bit of a hammering over the winter with the rain but we managed to play every weekend and it didn't close.  I pay around Â£1300 for my membership per year.  The people down here are really nice.  There are some very challenging holes, some around water with a few greens guarded by big lakes. If you'd like I can ask about getting you a trial round so you can have a go round...happy to come with also if you'd like?  The advantage of our place is that as it's a crown golf course you also get to play at a load of other courses that are in the crown group.  We played pine ridge last week which was also fun! 

Also there is a special offer on at the moment so that if I introduce someone we both get one of those yardage watch type things!   so my motives aren't totally altruistic!  

Anyway feel free to pm me with any questions you have.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice one Senseicads, thanks for your reply. I can't believe how many clubs there are in this area. Chobham have come back to me and I'm going tomorrow for a tour but I won't be committing to anything. I'll have a look around the merrist wood website this evening but I may just take you up on that offer. I'll keep you posted &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			I'm likely to be in this situation next year. I'm keen to go for a members club and with my budget either W Byfleet or Surbiton will be of interest
		
Click to expand...

Fair distance between those two; why between the two if I might make so bold?  the one time I've played at Surbiton I found them a very friendly bunch, more so than west Byfleet but that's not to say that West Byfleet, weren't friendly, maybe just a touch more reserved.  Of the two courses I'd rate West Byfleet the better test and the better looking.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along. I've heard the same rumours about Chobham being cliquey. Why not look at Hoebridge although it can be horrendously busy and slow in the summer. Same with Silvermere. Pyrford isn't too far away and worth a look. There's Traditions down the road from there but that gets very wet in winter
		
Click to expand...

I liked pyrford - should get back there really.  Plus that little pub in the loch does a superb steak and kidney pudding


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 4, 2016)

Senseicads said:



			Hi 

I am a member at Merrist Wood.  It's a really decent course, although quite long.  It's taken a bit of a hammering over the winter with the rain but we managed to play every weekend and it didn't close.  I pay around Â£1300 for my membership per year.  The people down here are really nice.  There are some very challenging holes, some around water with a few greens guarded by big lakes. If you'd like I can ask about getting you a trial round so you can have a go round...happy to come with also if you'd like?  The advantage of our place is that as it's a crown golf course you also get to play at a load of other courses that are in the crown group.  We played pine ridge last week which was also fun! 

Also there is a special offer on at the moment so that if I introduce someone we both get one of those yardage watch type things!   so my motives aren't totally altruistic!  

Anyway feel free to pm me with any questions you have.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, sign me up! If the course is as good in reality as the website and photos suggest it looks to be great! I'm going to head down tomorrow for a wonder around and maybe hit a bucket of balls. Members get free range balls... Is there a limit to this? That's a great offer!

The only thing that's swaying me towards Chobham is they have dropped their joining fees...


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 4, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fair distance between those two; why between the two if I might make so bold?  the one time I've played at Surbiton I found them a very friendly bunch, more so than west Byfleet but that's not to say that West Byfleet, weren't friendly, maybe just a touch more reserved.  Of the two courses I'd rate West Byfleet the better test and the better looking.
		
Click to expand...

I'm based in Hersham so for me there isn't a huge difference in distance, I'm pretty much slap bang in the middle. Played Surbiton numerous times and West Byfleet the once. I'd need to play the latter a few times before making a proper decision. 

I found both similar in feel so I guess it would come down to the course and I would tend to agree that WB wins on that front.


----------



## el marko (Apr 4, 2016)

I am also in the same situation as you this year, however I was a member at chobham 2 years ago. Really enjoyed the course as it's very well kept. Not the friendliest though and the members are mostly pensioners. There's a reason there's only around 15 members that are under 30


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

el marko said:



			I am also in the same situation as you this year, however I was a member at chobham 2 years ago. Really enjoyed the course as it's very well kept. Not the friendliest though and the members are mostly pensioners. There's a reason there's only around 15 members that are under 30
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input el marko. Out of interest how do you rate the course  and practice facilities at Chobham? Have you joined elsewhere now and if so where?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2016)

Have you looked at Tyrrells Wood?
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/

Really nice course, I've always enjoyed playing there, and a friendly welcome whenever I have gone.
Don't know how far it is from where you actually live???


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 5, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Thanks for your input el marko. Out of interest how do you rate the course  and practice facilities at Chobham? Have you joined elsewhere now and if so where?
		
Click to expand...

I think Chobham may have realised they have a problem. I've played a few times, never had any interaction with the membership. Last time out a 4 ball of older ladies made a real effort in the bar to come up to us and ask what we thought about the course, how we played etc which was rather refreshing. 

As for the course, well it's OK. Gets very wet, and for the price there are far, far better courses within 20 minutes drive, or similar level for cheaper. 

Merrist Wood also gets horrendously wet!


----------



## irip (Apr 5, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Hmmm, Burhill isn't very far away....

What's the deal with juniors there? Are they welcome?
		
Click to expand...

i know the surrey juniors are based there but thats the only info i have

They do classes for children but for more info you would need to check


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I think Chobham may have realised they have a problem. I've played a few times, never had any interaction with the membership. Last time out a 4 ball of older ladies made a real effort in the bar to come up to us and ask what we thought about the course, how we played etc which was rather refreshing. 

As for the course, well it's OK. Gets very wet, and for the price there are far, far better courses within 20 minutes drive, or similar level for cheaper. 

Merrist Wood also gets horrendously wet!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Diablo!

You say there's better courses for similar money, can you make some suggestions if it's not too much trouble? Thanks!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

If you do want to travel a bit further more than welcome to sort a game at my place. We have a thriving junior section as well


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 5, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Thanks Diablo!

You say there's better courses for similar money, can you make some suggestions if it's not too much trouble? Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

It depends where you live, and I dont know anything about junior setups.

But (in no particular order!) - Burhill, Pyrford, The Drift, Clandon Regis are all decent tracks for less money (I believe), or if you headed south for 20 minutes then you'd come across Guildford, Farnham, Puttenham etc which are far superior for similar money.

There's nothing really wrong with Chobham, I just think subs are ~Â£300 overpriced. 

Hoebridge also a better track and cheaper, but the 5 hour rounds every week would kill me! Would be an option if you're just playing weekend mornings though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2016)

Would it be too much travel to go to Blackmoor ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you do want to travel a bit further more than welcome to sort a game at my place. We have a thriving junior section as well
		
Click to expand...

You're turning this into a much harder decision than I first anticipated. Royal Ascot is actually quite close, I'm in West End village. 

I would definitely be up for a visit. Can I be rude and ask what the annual fees are? I see they too have dropped the joining fee for 7 day memberships.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have you looked at Tyrrells Wood?
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/

Really nice course, I've always enjoyed playing there, and a friendly welcome whenever I have gone.
Don't know how far it is from where you actually live???
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I'm located in west end village.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			It depends where you live, and I dont know anything about junior setups.

But (in no particular order!) - Burhill, Pyrford, The Drift, Clandon Regis are all decent tracks for less money (I believe), or if you headed south for 20 minutes then you'd come across Guildford, Farnham, Puttenham etc which are far superior for similar money.

There's nothing really wrong with Chobham, I just think subs are ~Â£300 overpriced. 

Hoebridge also a better track and cheaper, but the 5 hour rounds every week would kill me! Would be an option if you're just playing weekend mornings though.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Diablo!

i think I have a hell of a lot of research to do.

perhaps everyone can chime in on this one... Is it me or have subs reduced over the years? I swear when I was looking into this a few years ago just about everything was around the Â£3k mark - perhaps I had the collective sum of joking fees and subs in mind


----------



## sam85 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm a member at west byfleet and would recommend it to anyone. Course drains as well as any in the local area and has been open and perfectly playable throughout the wet winter. I know there's a junior academy on a Saturday morning that seems very popular. Not sure we there there is still a joining fee or not these days but I know it can be spread over a number of years so perhaps that may soften the blow.


----------



## Senseicads (Apr 5, 2016)

Which ever you decide make sure you come back and let us know which one you have picked!  Also if you have a go round a few courses let us know your opinions too! People can get quite protective over the courses that the play on so it's nice to be able to get an outside opinion on them!


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 5, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'm a member at west byfleet and would recommend it to anyone. Course drains as well as any in the local area and has been open and perfectly playable throughout the wet winter. I know there's a junior academy on a Saturday morning that seems very popular. Not sure we there there is still a joining fee or not these days but I know it can be spread over a number of years so perhaps that may soften the blow.
		
Click to expand...

I could walk there and if it didnt have its joining fee I'd sign up tomorrow! Annoying (for me!) that its the only course of that level in the area that still has a joining fee. I'm under 30 so will have to decide in next couple of years if I want to sign up as the fee is reduced for me. No way I can justify equivalent of 2.5 years fees upfront if not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have you looked at Tyrrells Wood?
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/

Really nice course, I've always enjoyed playing there, and a friendly welcome whenever I have gone.
Don't know how far it is from where you actually live???
		
Click to expand...

Quite mega climbs and falls on that place mind...true mountain goats territory - but enjoyable in a lovely setting


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I could walk there and if it didnt have its joining fee I'd sign up tomorrow! Annoying (for me!) that its the only course of that level in the area that still has a joining fee. I'm under 30 so will have to decide in next couple of years if I want to sign up as the fee is reduced for me. No way I can justify equivalent of 2.5 years fees upfront if not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, West Byfleet looks like a great place but unfortunately is over budget for me at the moment.


----------



## sam85 (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a shame, I actually thought they'd done away with the joining fee but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along. I've heard the same rumours about Chobham being cliquey. Why not look at Hoebridge although it can be horrendously busy and slow in the summer. Same with Silvermere. Pyrford isn't too far away and worth a look. There's Traditions down the road from there but that gets very wet in winter
		
Click to expand...

The last time I played Traditions (last summer) it was absolutely horrendous. The course was in the worst condition I have ever seen. Almost all the bunkers were ground under repair, half of the fairways didn't have much grass on them and the greens were slow and poorly mowed. 
Unless someone told me otherwise, I will never play there again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			You're turning this into a much harder decision than I first anticipated. Royal Ascot is actually quite close, I'm in West End village. 

I would definitely be up for a visit. Can I be rude and ask what the annual fees are? I see they too have dropped the joining fee for 7 day memberships.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure as there are different costs based on age http://www.royalascotgolfclub.co.uk/membership/membership-costs.html


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite mega climbs and falls on that place mind...true mountain goats territory - but enjoyable in a lovely setting
		
Click to expand...

It's not too bad, I've played a lot worse. But that climb up the 17th on a hot day certainly gets the pump going.
I wouldn't want to play 36 around there though.
Maybe 25 years ago, but not now!
I love the course, always look forward to playing there.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Thank you for all your input its been greatly appreciated!

I have been to have a look at Chobham and while it's very conveniently placed for me, their practice facilities are seriously lacking and their fees considerably more than others in the area (Many thanks Diablo for pointing this out). The driving range isn't really a driving range, its 160 yards long so a 6 iron at best, there is no practice chipping / bunkered green and looking at the course map it doesn't look very well laid out either. With 6 par 3's its pretty short - I can appreciate Peter Alliss had restrictions when designing the course but as its already been said, theres better courses for less money. I was welcomed by the staff and the pro but it was immediately obvious when walking around that there didn't seem to be a member under 60 - don't get me wrong, I have nothing against this; it just seemed to set a tone if that makes sense. Nobody apart from 1 kind chap who showed me to reception acknowledged my being there.

So, with that first impression in mind I headed straight for Merristwood. Jason King the membership manager is a great chap and had all the time in the world for my questions and a tour, he spoke very highly of the chaps on this forum too. I spend a lot of time on the range and practice greens as usually I find an hour here and there between meetings etc for work and the fact that members get free balls for the range and practice greens will save me a lot of additional money over time. The practice chipping green with bunkers really needs to be acknowledged photographically on their website as its great and while the range is off mats in winter its off grass during the better weather months which is a big plus. 

Another deciding factor is the junior membership for my son - well its free, need I say more? My 9 year old was welcomed as much as I was and they have some very interesting little schemes for the little ones including a Sunday morning group class for a whopping Â£3 a lesson. This will give Max a chance to make some new friends too which I think is great!

 Overall I'm much more impressed with Merristwood, it's 5 miles from me which is great and Jason has put an offer on the table that quite frankly would be silly not to accept!

Thanks again for all your input!
Joss.


----------



## el marko (Apr 9, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Hi guys,

Thank you for all your input its been greatly appreciated!

I have been to have a look at Chobham and while it's very conveniently placed for me, their practice facilities are seriously lacking and their fees considerably more than others in the area (Many thanks Diablo for pointing this out). The driving range isn't really a driving range, its 160 yards long so a 6 iron at best, there is no practice chipping / bunkered green and looking at the course map it doesn't look very well laid out either. With 6 par 3's its pretty short - I can appreciate Peter Alliss had restrictions when designing the course but as its already been said, theres better courses for less money. I was welcomed by the staff and the pro but it was immediately obvious when walking around that there didn't seem to be a member under 60 - don't get me wrong, I have nothing against this; it just seemed to set a tone if that makes sense. Nobody apart from 1 kind chap who showed me to reception acknowledged my being there.

So, with that first impression in mind I headed straight for Merristwood. Jason King the membership manager is a great chap and had all the time in the world for my questions and a tour, he spoke very highly of the chaps on this forum too. I spend a lot of time on the range and practice greens as usually I find an hour here and there between meetings etc for work and the fact that members get free balls for the range and practice greens will save me a lot of additional money over time. The practice chipping green with bunkers really needs to be acknowledged photographically on their website as its great and while the range is off mats in winter its off grass during the better weather months which is a big plus. 

Another deciding factor is the junior membership for my son - well its free, need I say more? My 9 year old was welcomed as much as I was and they have some very interesting little schemes for the little ones including a Sunday morning group class for a whopping Â£3 a lesson. This will give Max a chance to make some new friends too which I think is great!

 Overall I'm much more impressed with Merristwood, it's 5 miles from me which is great and Jason has put an offer on the table that quite frankly would be silly not to accept!

Thanks again for all your input!
Joss.
		
Click to expand...

Think you hit the nail on the head with Chobham. Let me know how it goes at merrist wood as I may look into  joining myself.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 9, 2016)

el marko said:



			Think you hit the nail on the head with Chobham. Let me know how it goes at merrist wood as I may look into  joining myself.
		
Click to expand...

Sure thing, I'm yet to hit the course as I'm trying to find my feet again on the range. They have been doing a lot on the greens lately with fertiliser and sand and while the greens are still in play they're obviously a little rough. My new irons should be with me middle of next week so I'll christen them on the range and hit the course I think


----------



## Senseicads (Apr 10, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Sure thing, I'm yet to hit the course as I'm trying to find my feet again on the range. They have been doing a lot on the greens lately with fertiliser and sand and while the greens are still in play they're obviously a little rough. My new irons should be with me middle of next week so I'll christen them on the range and hit the course I think 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the club! Yeah greens were tricky yesterday! But this kind of maintenance has to happen and it should set them up for the rest of the summer!  Jason is a top fella too!


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 17, 2016)

Joss having spent a good 8 months at Merrist Wood can you give me your feelings now. I am also looking around Guildford for a course for next year. I am particularly interested in the playing options during weekdays Monday/Wed/Friday...and Saturday morning. Does Merrist Wood have roll ups that can be entered by anyone on these days. If so are there guys in my age bracket 40-50 as my current club the guys are at least 20 years older than me. I would very much like to hear from your experience of the course considering the wet October month also whether the course has closed or had restrictions. Finally is the deal regarding range balls unlimited for members use and is the driving range long enoough for more than just irons. Hope you can assist as i am now in a similar situation that you found yourself in April......Matt


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Joss having spent a good 8 months at Merrist Wood can you give me your feelings now. I am also looking around Guildford for a course for next year. I am particularly interested in the playing options during weekdays Monday/Wed/Friday...and Saturday morning. Does Merrist Wood have roll ups that can be entered by anyone on these days. If so are there guys in my age bracket 40-50 as my current club the guys are at least 20 years older than me. I would very much like to hear from your experience of the course considering the wet October month also whether the course has closed or had restrictions. Finally is the deal regarding range balls unlimited for members use and is the driving range long enoough for more than just irons. Hope you can assist as i am now in a similar situation that you found yourself in April......Matt
		
Click to expand...

Hi Matt - I'm a member of Farnham and it meets all the criteria that you have set out anbi e in respect of roll-ups, all year play, age groups, etc ,  if you fancy a look around PM me and let's arrange a knock.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Joss having spent a good 8 months at Merrist Wood can you give me your feelings now. I am also looking around Guildford for a course for next year. I am particularly interested in the playing options during weekdays Monday/Wed/Friday...and Saturday morning. Does Merrist Wood have roll ups that can be entered by anyone on these days. If so are there guys in my age bracket 40-50 as my current club the guys are at least 20 years older than me. I would very much like to hear from your experience of the course considering the wet October month also whether the course has closed or had restrictions. Finally is the deal regarding range balls unlimited for members use and is the driving range long enoough for more than just irons. Hope you can assist as i am now in a similar situation that you found yourself in April......Matt
		
Click to expand...

Hi, having played a few of the other crown courses and also burhill old, new and Camberley Heath I honestly think it's a cracking course. Even if I had the money for burhill o find MerristWood a nicer corse. With MerristWood there aren't really 2 holes that are even similar and it's quite a challenge while still being quite forgiving due to the space the course is set out on. When you include free range balls and a really decent practice area (practice facilities are the best I've come across in the area) I really don't think you can go wrong for what is one of the cheapest memberships around. Management are prepared to haggle a bit too. 

Yes, as long as there's no competition on anyone can roll up on the weekend. I have my usual group but I've played with quite s few of the members now which I'd say vary in age from 30 up. All of which  are very friendly might I add. 

Im up for renewal in April and I will definitely renew. Was tempted by camberley Heath as it's often in the top 100 GM courses, it's a great course don't get me wrong. It I wouldn't call it value for money. 

Last St year was one of the wettest winters for a while according to green keeping staff and they managed to keep it open all year round and there weren't even any temporary greens! Sure it has its spots that get a bit boggy but with winter rules it certainly plays very well. 

A very under rated course in my opinion and definitely one of the best crown courses.


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 18, 2016)

I am going to pop up to Merrist Wood to look at the range. Sure non members can use it. May speak to someone about membership whilst im there. In regards to midweek play Joss were there any organised roll ups on any of the days....? Working shifts i find mostly have days off in week.
Also how do you find the tee booking system can you still get on if you turn up on the day on the off chance of a game.

Thankyou swinglikehogan for the kind offer of a round at Farnham....i think the yearly fees at the sands just a bit too much of a stretch for my budget at the moment.

Matt


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			I am going to pop up to Merrist Wood to look at the range. Sure non members can use it. May speak to someone about membership whilst im there. In regards to midweek play Joss were there any organised roll ups on any of the days....? Working shifts i find mostly have days off in week.
Also how do you find the tee booking system can you still get on if you turn up on the day on the off chance of a game.

Thankyou swinglikehogan for the kind offer of a round at Farnham....i think the yearly fees at the sands just a bit too much of a stretch for my budget at the moment.

Matt
		
Click to expand...

No probs - though if you ask I think we might have some deals at the moment.  Even so - my offer remains.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll be joining somewhere in January in the Guildford/Woking are and Merrist was on the short list, I've got a couple of mates there and went for a round about 3 weeks ago. Was really excited to be playing it, will give my honest opinion...

Pros:
Practice area - Very good. You can hit full shots up to driver, grass range, free balls. Short game area impressive too.
Holes - Some good variety. Nothing gimmicky other than 1 stupidly long par 4. 
Clubhouse - typical Crown course, very welcoming, Sky TV, decent enough food.
Membership seemed a good mix of ages and friendly enough.

Cons:
It had rained heavily for 1 day 48 hours before and WOW! Parts of the course were just a complete bog. I had been warned that it can get like that but was surprised how wet it was underfoot with very little rain. Can only imagine how bad it might get with a bit more rain. On the flip side, AFAIK (2nd hand info) they dont water the fairways in summer so you get the complete opposite - huge unpredictable bounces which would actually help with the length on some holes.
Greens - They had been spiked so were a complete lottery, but didnt look in the greatest condition anyway.
Bunkers - Without doubt the worst I have ever played in. The bunkers alone would prevent me from joining, they really were that bad. 
Fairways - pretty long and hadnt been cut for a while, not much distinction between fairway and first cut (probably a protection against the wetness)

I'm not too sure where your coming from and how far you're prepared to travel or spend, but 10 minutes either side are Guildford and Puttenham (no affiliation to either) which are members courses and IMO much better options. Farnham also a lovely course.

Played another on the list a few days later and it was night and day - bone dry, decent bunkers, fantastic greens, immaculate fairways, greenkeepers everywhere removing leaves etc. Hopefully will be joining in the new year but its more in the Woking area so maybe out of your way.


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 18, 2016)

I've not played Merrist Wood but have played Traditions, which suffers from the same problem with water and their bunkers are atrocious. Last time I played Traditions, I vowed never to play it again. The course was in the worst condition I have ever seen. I think all the bunkers were considered G.U.R, loads of spots in the fairways were bald and also considered G.U.R. 

The biggest problem with this area is the water. Just don't even bother if it has rained. Not sure whether the water basin is so high that the water has nowhere to go or if there is another problem that needs to be sorted.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I'll be joining somewhere in January in the Guildford/Woking are and Merrist was on the short list, I've got a couple of mates there and went for a round about 3 weeks ago. Was really excited to be playing it, will give my honest opinion...

Pros:
Practice area - Very good. You can hit full shots up to driver, grass range, free balls. Short game area impressive too.
Holes - Some good variety. Nothing gimmicky other than 1 stupidly long par 4. 
Clubhouse - typical Crown course, very welcoming, Sky TV, decent enough food.
Membership seemed a good mix of ages and friendly enough.

Cons:
It had rained heavily for 1 day 48 hours before and WOW! Parts of the course were just a complete bog. I had been warned that it can get like that but was surprised how wet it was underfoot with very little rain. Can only imagine how bad it might get with a bit more rain. On the flip side, AFAIK (2nd hand info) they dont water the fairways in summer so you get the complete opposite - huge unpredictable bounces which would actually help with the length on some holes.
Greens - They had been spiked so were a complete lottery, but didnt look in the greatest condition anyway.
Bunkers - Without doubt the worst I have ever played in. The bunkers alone would prevent me from joining, they really were that bad. 
Fairways - pretty long and hadnt been cut for a while, not much distinction between fairway and first cut (probably a protection against the wetness)

I'm not too sure where your coming from and how far you're prepared to travel or spend, but 10 minutes either side are Guildford and Puttenham (no affiliation to either) which are members courses and IMO much better options. Farnham also a lovely course.

Played another on the list a few days later and it was night and day - bone dry, decent bunkers, fantastic greens, immaculate fairways, greenkeepers everywhere removing leaves etc. Hopefully will be joining in the new year but its more in the Woking area so maybe out of your way.
		
Click to expand...

Puttenham is one of my old clubs.
In my day it was a very friendly club.
One great thing in it's favour is the heathland soil, it makes winter play very enjoyable, almost links like.
I think they are looking for members so it might be an option.


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 18, 2016)

I do like Puttenham but the 5 new holes are on clay and im told by a friend who is a member that they also become almost unplayable after heavy rain. What puts me off more though is its again a very old membership. I played there a while ago and we were behind a fourball that took 4hrs 45 to play 18. If im retired and have the whole day to lose thats fine but not when i have children to see and other half to spend time with.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

Not a fan of Puttenham, Guildford is ok, but Farnham is the best course out of the three. Of course the best course around Farnham is Hankley, with Hindhead, Liphook and Blackmoor not much further up the road. Hindhead can get wet, but the other three drain really well, so you get plenty of winter golf, on firm courses.:thup:


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			I am going to pop up to Merrist Wood to look at the range. Sure non members can use it. May speak to someone about membership whilst im there. In regards to midweek play Joss were there any organised roll ups on any of the days....? Working shifts i find mostly have days off in week.Also how do you find the tee booking system can you still get on if you turn up on the day on the off chance of a game.Thankyou swinglikehogan for the kind offer of a round at Farnham....i think the yearly fees at the sands just a bit too much of a stretch for my budget at the momentMatt
		
Click to expand...

Hi Matt,There's regular stuff during the week or if you want a quiet back 9 like I do at around 9:30. I'm flexible work wise and regularly about for a midweek round or 2


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Not a fan of Puttenham, Guildford is ok, but Farnham is the best course out of the three. Of course the best course around Farnham is Hankley, with Hindhead, Liphook and Blackmoor not much further up the road. Hindhead can get wet, but the other three drain really well, so you get plenty of winter golf, on firm courses.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Granted, I was just offering 3 substantially better options than Merrist (IMO of course) that I have played and are within a 10 minute drive of that course. Obviously those you've mentioned are a step up! I'm the other way (Woking) so not really an option for me.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Granted, I was just offering 3 substantially better options than Merrist (IMO of course) that I have played and are within a 10 minute drive of that course. Obviously those you've mentioned are a step up! I'm the other way (Woking) so not really an option for me.
		
Click to expand...

 Not replying specifically to your post. just giving my opinions on local courses which I have played many times.

If you are the other side of Woking, what about West Byfleet ?


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Not replying specifically to your post. just giving my opinions on local courses which I have played many times.

If you are the other side of Woking, what about West Byfleet ?
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly where I'm off to!


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice course West Byfleet played it dozens of times over the years. I see there doing a winter membership but until they look at dropping the joining fee that is out of my league in regards joining.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Nice course West Byfleet played it dozens of times over the years. I see there doing a winter membership but until they look at dropping the joining fee that is out of my league in regards joining.
		
Click to expand...

What is your budget? Would Ascot be too far out?


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 18, 2016)

Unfortunately no straightforward way of getting to Ascot. Unless i move in with my girlfiend who lives in Windsor a non starter for me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I'll be joining somewhere in January in the Guildford/Woking are and Merrist was on the short list, I've got a couple of mates there and went for a round about 3 weeks ago. Was really excited to be playing it, will give my honest opinion...

Pros:
Practice area - Very good. You can hit full shots up to driver, grass range, free balls. Short game area impressive too.
Holes - Some good variety. Nothing gimmicky other than 1 stupidly long par 4. 
Clubhouse - typical Crown course, very welcoming, Sky TV, decent enough food.
Membership seemed a good mix of ages and friendly enough.

Cons:
It had rained heavily for 1 day 48 hours before and WOW! Parts of the course were just a complete bog. I had been warned that it can get like that but was surprised how wet it was underfoot with very little rain. Can only imagine how bad it might get with a bit more rain. On the flip side, AFAIK (2nd hand info) they dont water the fairways in summer so you get the complete opposite - huge unpredictable bounces which would actually help with the length on some holes.
Greens - They had been spiked so were a complete lottery, but didnt look in the greatest condition anyway.
Bunkers - Without doubt the worst I have ever played in. The bunkers alone would prevent me from joining, they really were that bad. 
Fairways - pretty long and hadnt been cut for a while, not much distinction between fairway and first cut (probably a protection against the wetness)

I'm not too sure where your coming from and how far you're prepared to travel or spend, but 10 minutes either side are Guildford and Puttenham (no affiliation to either) which are members courses and IMO much better options. Farnham also a lovely course.

Played another on the list a few days later and it was night and day - bone dry, decent bunkers, fantastic greens, immaculate fairways, greenkeepers everywhere removing leaves etc. Hopefully will be joining in the new year but its more in the Woking area so maybe out of your way.
		
Click to expand...

As @TD has spelled things out aas he sees them - if I can add something also.  We had a dozen Merrist Wood members move to us as a group a couple of years back.  Course Condition was I think the main issue.  Now things may have improved considerably since then  - and hope we are not peeing on your bonfire...but you may as well know.


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where is your course please Swingsitlikehogan


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 19, 2016)

sorry i just went back over the thread and see youve already said.....i was previously a member at Farnham before they moved the pro shop


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 19, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Nice course West Byfleet played it dozens of times over the years. I see there doing a winter membership but until they look at dropping the joining fee that is out of my league in regards joining.
		
Click to expand...


I was a member at West Byfleet a few years ago. As an under 35 golfer, this place doesn't cater for you. Loved the course but an older and more traditional membership. Which is fine, but not for me.

I was also a member at Clandon Regis 10 years ago when my subs were only Â£325!! I'd put this course on par with Merrist Wood and the membership is extremely friendly. Built on clay though. 

Nice problem to have choosing a club in the Guildford/Woking area... so many top quality places, and so many very good places. The 3 'W's' are right up there.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 19, 2016)

The 3 w's are indeed great but they are hugely expensive, deservedly so - always in top 100 or even top 50


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 19, 2016)

Very true and if i had the money for them i think i would personally go to Bearwood Lakes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Very true and if i had the money for them i think i would personally go to Bearwood Lakes
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Close enough but sadly (or fortunate for those already there) too much for my budget. Mind you, when you do get to play it, what a glorious place to play


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me too. Close enough but sadly (or fortunate for those already there) too much for my budget. Mind you, when you do get to play it, what a glorious place to play
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with bearwood, although the wisley or Queenwood may be tempting


----------



## vkurup (Nov 20, 2016)

i think everything covered already.. I am also Woking based, so happy to see a lot of new faces around.  I have been a member at Hoebridge and Merrist Wood over the past 2 years.

1) Hoebridge: Great course, gets very busy.  It is playable all year round.  It is not a club, as the membership is a small part of the actual traffic that goes thru it.  Having said that, the club captain and others take an effort to make you welcome.  You can sign up for the monthly comps and you will be paired up with someone and it is generally a good pairing.  Very easy going and you can finish and catch a cup of tea with them at the end.  I have a similar aged son who took to the game, and as a member I used to take him to the Maybury and Shey courses which he loves.  So this might just work.  Due to the amount of traffic they get, they however dont do much discounts and that can be a pain.  Also, you can play at reduced rates at other Burhill courses, but these are a bit of a trek from Woking and I have never used it.

2) Merrist Wood: I must say i prefer the MW course to Hoebridge course. On weekend mornings, it is relatively empty and you can rock up for a game. However, in the 14 months i spent there, I did not meet a single club member.  Everyone has their own clique and as I am a "car park golfer", i would zip in and out.  You can put down your name on the sheet for the comp and it is likely that no one will add their names.  Luckily we joined as a group and so we could rock up as a group.  Did not renew my membership even though there are a few deals around.  The course gets a pounding during winter, so play is fairly restricted.  As it is part of Crown, you can play other course along with it.  We played Pine Ridge and Milford a few times when MW is boggy. I am told Crown has a decent junior section, but never tried it.  You could consider joining Pine Ridge and then playing MW on your card. 

Finally, As my game can be overshadowed by the need to go to birthday parties and then sometimes taking nipper to golf, I choose to use the associate member of Hoebridge where you pay a reduced fee everytime you play.  That way i dont have pay the initial outlay which I cant justify to HID. 

hope that helps,


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 20, 2016)

i was checking various local courses online today just to see how they cope with heavy overnight rain. This is another consideration for which course to join.

North Hants - Closed
Army GC - Closed
Farnham - Closed
East Berks - Open no trolleys
Puttenham - 13 holes open trolleys allowed
Merrist Wood - Open with no restrictions

Maybe playing on a boggy course is better than not playing at all.


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			i was checking various local courses online today just to see how they cope with heavy overnight rain. This is another consideration for which course to join.

North Hants - Closed
Army GC - Closed
Farnham - Closed
East Berks - Open no trolleys
Puttenham - 13 holes open trolleys allowed
Merrist Wood - Open with no restrictions

Maybe playing on a boggy course is better than not playing at all.
		
Click to expand...

 Alternatively with the amout of rain perhaps  some clubs are protecting their courses, where as others are not bothered. Just a thought, though mine was open and trollies/buggies were allowed.


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 20, 2016)

That could be true granted. For me though i rather get out on a course and play how much damage is really likely to occur. The most damage ive ever seen is from the green keepers vehicles that weigh about 100 times an electric trolley. 

Blackmoor would have been worth the 30 minute drive if they would do away with the joining fee.


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			That could be true granted. For me though i rather get out on a course and play how much damage is really likely to occur. The most damage ive ever seen is from the green keepers vehicles that weigh about 100 times an electric trolley. 

Blackmoor would have been worth the 30 minute drive if they would do away with the joining fee.
		
Click to expand...

Don't quote me on it, but I had a feeling that if you went to an open day they did a deal/abolish the joining fee. It was the case a while back and I think Hawkeye joined on that basis.

It may have changed now though as I think we might be full, or very close to being. With the army moving out of Bordon, and a lot of new houses being built I think the days of getting straight in the club may be over.

I assume you are over 40, as under 40 you do not pay a joining fee.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 21, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			i was checking various local courses online today just to see how they cope with heavy overnight rain. This is another consideration for which course to join.

North Hants - Closed
Army GC - Closed
Farnham - Closed
East Berks - Open no trolleys
Puttenham - 13 holes open trolleys allowed
Merrist Wood - Open with no restrictions

Maybe playing on a boggy course is better than not playing at all.
		
Click to expand...

The difference between those is that one is a commercial enterprise, looking to maximise profit from its golfers and will therefore stay open 99% of the time regardless of damage it will do to the course whereas the others are private clubs existing for the benefit of its members and take a different view to protecting the course and getting it through winter in best possible shape. 

If you're looking for somewhere open every day then definitely look at clubs like MW, Hoebridge etc.


----------



## DRW (Nov 21, 2016)

I remember playing Merrist Wood a few times over 2-3 years, when it was owed by the Essex Golf Group(ran Garons in Southend, Hainualt Forest and Merrist Wood), probably 12-15 years ago now.

The first time I went there I remember driving down the 'driveway' and opening up the window to take in the atmosphere, little realising what was to come. Nice easy opening drive, but got onto the 1st Green and the greens were like velvet, you could feel the silkiness under foot, I actually bent down upon walking on them to feel them with my hand, OMG there were nice greens and the roll on them was a thing of beauty. Oh yeah my playing partner did call me various things including nutter:rofl:


Sadly after this first visit, I was told they got a greens disease and the following year when we returned they never felt the same, hope it wasnt something I did! 


Reading the posts above about Merrist Wood, would love to go back there, I loved the course layout with some right cracking holes and some great memories with a good friend, who is sadly no longer in living in the UK. Lovely course.


----------



## vkurup (Nov 21, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			i was checking various local courses online today just to see how they cope with heavy overnight rain. This is another consideration for which course to join.

North Hants - Closed
Army GC - Closed
Farnham - Closed
East Berks - Open no trolleys
Puttenham - 13 holes open trolleys allowed
*Merrist Wood - Open with no restrictions*

Maybe playing on a boggy course is better than not playing at all.
		
Click to expand...

I was at MW last weekend, 'played' about 9 ish holes... the course is open with no restrictions, but lots of areas are fenced off for buggies and trollies, so they try and keep you away from most of the boggy areas.  Unfortunately the balls dont follow the same logic and end up in the boggy bits, so you have to trample down that path.  It is winter rules at the moment.  
Last year deeper into the winter, they will fence off even more areas and provide drop zones so you wont be able to play everywhere..


----------



## Hosel Fade (Nov 21, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			I was a member at West Byfleet a few years ago. As an under 35 golfer, this place doesn't cater for you. Loved the course but an older and more traditional membership. Which is fine, but not for me.

I was also a member at Clandon Regis 10 years ago when my subs were only Â£325!! I'd put this course on par with Merrist Wood and the membership is extremely friendly. Built on clay though. 

Nice problem to have choosing a club in the Guildford/Woking area... so many top quality places, and so many very good places. The 3 'W's' are right up there.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I found when enquiring there, average age must be right up there


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			This is what I found when enquiring there, average age must be right up there
		
Click to expand...

They also have the wrong attitude in that they will not change, hence why i left. Some examples, they refuse to add 200 yards markers as no-one (other than us youngsters) can hit over 150 yards, they have a very strange Saturday morning start sheet system which you can only sign up on at the club (no internet sign up) and of course, it is the same groups bock booking the entire morning.

I wrote the manager a long email with feedback (as did a number of my friends who also left the club). I suspect nothing has changed. 

Cracking course though...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Alternatively with the amout of rain perhaps  some clubs are protecting their courses, where as others are not bothered. Just a thought, though mine was open and trollies/buggies were allowed.

Click to expand...

Farnham was open in the afternoon.  Don't know exactly when - but we drain quickly.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Farnham was open in the afternoon.  Don't know exactly when - but we drain quickly.
		
Click to expand...

 We were closed today. Fortunately as soon as it stops raining, if it ever does, the water drains off really quickly. 

16th fairway and 18th tee always used to flood at Farnham. Have they cured that now ?


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 22, 2016)

Im playing Puttenham tomorow fingers crossed the whole course is open....i like the range shame you cant use your own balls though. Lets see how the course has stood up to the rain this week. Going to sample the food too before the round. The good thing is there is a harvester opposite the entrance if the food isnt up to scratch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2016)

richart said:



			We were closed today. Fortunately as soon as it stops raining, if it ever does, the water drains off really quickly. 

16th fairway and 18th tee always used to flood at Farnham. Have they cured that now ?
		
Click to expand...

16th fairway still does occasionally when rain catchment pond is full. But it is very rare.  18th tee doesn't.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			They also have the wrong attitude in that they will not change, hence why i left. Some examples, they refuse to add 200 yards markers as no-one (other than us youngsters) can hit over 150 yards, they have a very strange Saturday morning start sheet system which you can only sign up on at the club (no internet sign up) and of course, it is the same groups bock booking the entire morning.

I wrote the manager a long email with feedback (as did a number of my friends who also left the club). I suspect nothing has changed. 

Cracking course though...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how long ago you left the club but yes there is still a Saturday morning start sheet that can only be booked at the club. However a) I rarely have a problem booking a tee time and b) it's only in use for 2 hours so not exactly all morning. Competitions are now booked online so some things have changed.
I'm not sure there is any necessity for 200 yard markers and I'm not sure I've seen this at many clubs, I certainly can't think of.one locally. There are sprinkler heads with yardages on so you're never too far from a yardage and nowadays I would say the vast majority of people have some kind of GPS to use.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			This is what I found when enquiring there, average age must be right up there
		
Click to expand...

Whilst there is a lot of more senior members this seems to be the case at most golf clubs I've been to. Not sure what exactly is meant by "more traditional" but I don't have any complaints with the club.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'm not sure there is any necessity for 200 yard markers and I'm not sure I've seen this at many clubs, .
		
Click to expand...

We have discs at 100,150 and 200.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Craigg said:



			We have discs at 100,150 and 200.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I'd never seen any just that it doesn't seem common practice from the courses I have played.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I didn't say I'd never seen any just that it doesn't seem common practice from the courses I have played.
		
Click to expand...

Keep your shirt on old fruit. Just letting you know they are out there.  Blimey this forum's touchy!


----------



## GreggerKBR (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a bit "off course" but I used to rely totally on yardage posts, discs etc. 
Then I bought a rangefinder Bushnell V2 thingy +6 years ago, now I can actually guess the yardage within a reasonable % without looking.  But also zap bunkers to know run out/carry distances etc. and I hardly ever go in hazards now and hit a lot of greens.  Just wish they were cheaper and everyone had them, really speed things up. 
The tours have a lot to answer for!  Do see a few with GPS watches etc. but I prefer the rangefinder - can be used all around the world, + I keep a spare battery in the bag.  Also bought a Nikon version quite cheap on eBay for my wife - she loves it.  So then you can play or be a member at any course without worrying about damn yardage discs/posts.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Craigg said:



			Keep your shirt on old fruit. Just letting you know they are out there.  Blimey this forum's touchy!
		
Click to expand...

The trouble with written text is sometimes it's hard to understand people's tones, I can assure you I wasn't getting touchy. Your post actually reminded me that I have seen red, white and yellow discs for markers, just not very often &#128077;


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



			The trouble with written text is sometimes it's hard to understand people's tones, I can assure you I wasn't getting touchy. Your post actually reminded me that I have seen red, white and yellow discs for markers, just not very often &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

As I now own a GPS watch, I have no need for any markers but I did find it useful when courses has 100, 150 and 200 markers. And distances on sprinkler heads. You don't want to hit your exact yardage but find out you miscalculated how far away you were! 

DMDs are the way forward though, if they are affordable. I am confident they help speed up the pace of play.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 22, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			As I now own a GPS watch, I have no need for any markers but I did find it useful when courses has 100, 150 and 200 markers. And distances on sprinkler heads. You don't want to hit your exact yardage but find out you miscalculated how far away you were! 

DMDs are the way forward though, if they are affordable. I am confident they help speed up the pace of play.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, a couple of times I've played new courses without my laser and there's been no markers and I've felt lost. While we don't have these 200 yard markers at our place with the 150 posts and sprinkler heads all marked you're never to far from some kind of yardage marker.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



*I agree, a couple of times I've played new courses without my laser and there's been no markers and I've felt lost. *While we don't have these 200 yard markers at our place with the 150 posts and sprinkler heads all marked you're never to far from some kind of yardage marker.
		
Click to expand...

You need to learn to use your binocular vision sensors and supercomputer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2016)

We have the 200, 150 and 100 yard discs in the fairway but no fairway sprinkler heads. At least gives you a guideline. I agree though if you leave your GPS or rangefinder behind, especially on a new course can leave you feeling lost. Of course there will be those that say you shouldn't rely on technology, but I've become so use to using mine it's a habit now


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Not sure how long ago you left the club but yes there is still a Saturday morning start sheet that can only be booked at the club. However a) I rarely have a problem booking a tee time and b) it's only in use for 2 hours so not exactly all morning. Competitions are now booked online so some things have changed.
I'm not sure there is any necessity for 200 yard markers and I'm not sure I've seen this at many clubs, I certainly can't think of.one locally. There are sprinkler heads with yardages on so you're never too far from a yardage and nowadays I would say the vast majority of people have some kind of GPS to use.
		
Click to expand...

I left in 2013, so it's good to see they have made some improvements. The Saturday start sheet back then used to be for 3 hours I think, then an hour for ladies and then the Saturday roll up... was impossible to get on the course Saturday morning.

Sprinkler head yardage is new too. I'm now a gps user and wouldn't change that..!


----------



## Jess Eyton (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, I work for Hoebridge. We are very family friendly! I would be delighted to invite you and your son over to have a complimentary round on either of our courses. Please contact Donna on 01483 735338 and I will let her know about this. Kind regards Jess.


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 16, 2016)

Went for another local course....Puttenham was too old, MW was too wet, West Byfleet too expensive...thx for the advice


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 16, 2016)

Where have you ended up Parky?


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 18, 2016)

The Army g.c


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			The Army g.c
		
Click to expand...

Seems a fair old trek from Woking but as long as you're happy there! Nice course


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 18, 2016)

Im in Guildford so just pop over hogs back then short trip up the blackwater relief road to North Camp


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Im in Guildford so just pop over hogs back then short trip up the blackwater relief road to North Camp
		
Click to expand...

 Wookie is a member there. Nice course, but remember to duck when the planes fly over.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Yup - the Army is a nice track - they've done a lot of work on the drainage over recent years and when the greens are good they are very good.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 19, 2016)

It is a nice course, played it once and have considered it as an alternative to my current course (Sherfield) - am going up to Farnham on Thursday to have a look, as they have said that i could join one of the Thursday roll ups this week to check it out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Patster1969 said:



			It is a nice course, played it once and have considered it as an alternative to my current course (Sherfield) - am going up to Farnham on Thursday to have a look, as they have said that i could join one of the Thursday roll ups this week to check it out
		
Click to expand...

I'm hosting three from here at Farnham GC on Thursday (I'm a member) - we're aiming to get off before the Thursday Roll-Up and before the ladies that start to go off from about 8:45am-9am.  The Thursday roll-up is from 9:30am.  So if you are about early doors let's say hi.  

I haven't played Sherfield but from photos I think that we're quite a bit different (we've abs no water hazards for a start)


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 19, 2016)

No water hazards - that's not such a bad thing   Sherfield offers the two 18's & like the people that I have met there but looking for something that bit closer to home in order for me to get a bit more from my membership.
Will do Hogan, thanks - am aiming to get up there a bit earlier to have a look around the facilities beforehand and get a feel for the place.


----------



## IanM (Dec 19, 2016)

Farnham always good to play... live in Wales these days and my wife comes from nearby, so we often play somewhere local when go back visiting her mum.  (I even used to play football for a team based at The Sands Legion!)

Always seems pretty friendly - need to play decent to score, but doesn't beat you up either


----------



## MikeB (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been a member at Farnham for 2 years now & love it. The place drains exceptionally well so plays well all year round unlike some courses nearby. 
There are lots of roll ups mid week & weekends and the members are very friendly & welcoming to newcomers.
There's a membership offer on at present 15 months for the price of 12 http://www.farnhamgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 20, 2016)

Always good to hear that a club is friendly and that the draining is good - Sherfield has the friendliness but some parts of the courses don't drain as well as others, there's probably a few holes on each 18 that get boggy.  That said, in the time I've been there, haven't seen a temp tee or green in play anywhere even if the fairway is not great.
Looking forward to going up to Farnham!


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 20, 2016)

dryness of a course is a must. Thankfully the Army is as dry a course I've played , i was told it used to be unplayable before they did major drainage.


----------

